

Technology Fallacies That Need to Die - harris11
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/05/four_technology_fallacies_that_need_to_die_first_the_tech_business_is_not.html

======
jhwhite
Misleading title. The article is Technology _fallacies_ that need to die.

------
jesusmichael
ugg..

